# Back from South Africa



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got back from an epic trip to South Africa. We hunted with Gerrie Theron at Theron Safaris.

It was absolutely ridiculous.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice, one of these days.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

beautiful animals!! Congrats! Just wondering, but what did you do with all that meat? Give it away? How hard was it to get the capes back to the states?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Bobby Hill said:


> beautiful animals!! Congrats! Just wondering, but what did you do with all that meat? Give it away? How hard was it to get the capes back to the states?


We ate the kudu tenderloins. Best steak I've ever had.

All the meat went to schools, soup kitchens.

My hides and horns will be here in July/august

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations! Glad you had a good trip and successful hunt!

TH


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like a great hunt. What part of the country were you in?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

pacontender said:


> Looks like a great hunt. What part of the country were you in?


About 1.5 hours north of jo burg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Looks like a dream trip for sure, thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## cstab (Aug 22, 2017)

Very cool. Hope to one day find myself hunting in Africa!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

Great trip and awesome animals. I am headed back next July for my second trip


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Really cool. That looks like a great trip


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!....Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Resurrecting a year old thread?
Nice animals.
Have any pics of them on the wall to update?


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Planning trip soon, what are the trophy fees like for taken animals. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

